# Gluten free, oh dear



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My daughter wanted me to try some Gluten free flour and make a fruit crumble, rather than use conventional flour. I have to admit it was a disarrster !!!!!!!!! (miss spelt to give emphasis). Before I start with Google have we any cooks on here that have used this stuff and what different ways I should use compared to normal flour.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My mother was a coeliac and used to react badly to any hint of gluten- even in postage stamp glue.

I used to make fruit crumbles with half gluten free flour ( which is a lot " heavier" than wheat flour) and half oats. You MUST make sure the oats are packed in a factory that does not pack wheat products. Oats have a protein similar to gluten called avenin but it does not seem to have the same irritant effect as gluten.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't help you babe

I've never cooked glutin free

But I'll start to take interest now

Oats sound good 

Sandra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cabby; something else to be aware of. If you used a tinned fruit mix for your crumble then it will almost certainly have been thickened with something containing gluten. 

Cooking gluten free is a real minefield but, for a coeliac, even a trace of it can cause acute pain and other nasty symptoms. Your daughter has all my sympathy !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tinned fruit, ugh!!!!! never in a month of Sundays, almost everything I cook is from scratch and fresh.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am not a cook but I am pretty sure that, when I did venture into that field to use up a glut of wild blackberries, I found a recipe that just used oats instead of flour as the crumble topping.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes you can make a crumble with oats, brown sugar and butter 

Plenty reciepes on line cabby

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all, yes but before I went to google I wanted to see if anyone had personal experience with gluten and dairy free produce. I have to use Stork instead of butter, but we have done this since 1940.:grin2:>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why?

Butter is the better choice cabby

Margarine is well gone as a healthy alternative

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry aldra, but the clue was in the date,:wink2: rationing meant we used the butter for better things. Just got into the habit for pastry etc. Butter for sauces though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pastry 

Half lard half butter

Short crisp light 

You can't die young 

Just limit how often you have it 

Sandra


----------

